# Why is Wilkersons 'Prayer of Jabez' so bad ?



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2006)

*Why is Wilkersons \'Prayer of Jabez\' so bad ?*

I did not read the book, but i was wondering why this book is so bad ? I hope someone can explain me.

[Edited on 1-7-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2006)

Because it has a synergistic methodology behind it.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Because it has a synergistic methodology behind it.



As you know Scott, english is not my first language can you explain me what you mean, maybe with some details ?


----------



## Swampguy (Jan 7, 2006)

What do you mean by "synergistic methodology?"


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2006)

The prayer is recited at certain intervals with the prayee *expecting* returns on his prayer investment, i.e. money, health, whathaveyou......

[Edited on 1-7-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> What do you mean by "synergistic methodology?"



God is responsible to respond to something men do, instead of God acting independantly (monergistically) based upon His decrees.


----------



## Swampguy (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks
So this book is saying that if we recite this prayer at certain intervials God will make us rich or heal us or whatever. 
Seems like witchcraft to me.

[Edited on 1-7-2006 by Swampguy]


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> Thanks
> So this book is saying that if we recite this prayer at certain intervials God will make us rich or heal us or whatever.
> Seems like witchcraft to me.
> ...



I just found this :

Title: PRAYER OF JABEZ -- "CHRISTIAN" WITCHCRAFT 

http://www.cuttingedge.org/news/n1512.cfm

[Edited on 1-7-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 7, 2006)

Sadly, most American evangelicals think prayer works this way. You aren't asking your mom for milk money.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Sadly, most American evangelicals think prayer works this way. You aren't asking your mom for milk money.



Gabriel,
I do agree, but lets not forget that Gods word say 'ye have not because ye ask not' & 'make your petitions known to God'. It is the manipulation factor that this book portrays that makes it illicit.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> FYI: It's Wilkinson, not Wilkerson.



yea, I used to use his razorblades!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2006)

It's a brand of razor blades. It was a funny!!! Neveeerrrrmiiind.

I forget you are a lot younger than I. You would not rmember this blade.

[Edited on 1-8-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 7, 2006)

Poor, Scott


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 7, 2006)

Remember the 'swoosh' of the sword? Now that was more like shaving. Wilkinson may be old, but Dovo is older and better - and still in business.


----------



## gwine (Jan 7, 2006)

Yep, I remember the "Wilkerson, swoosh, swoosh" from the commercial long long long ago, back when dinosaurs were more common.


----------

